

"Anonymous" Hackergroup set to Destroy Fox News Website - bengoism
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/26/anonymous-threatens-fox-news_n_1032701.html

======
bengoism
First the attack against sites with childporn:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3143789>

And now this is happening. Is this good or bad?

